# Piercings on a guy



## LongTallStewie (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm a hetro guy, wear a suit to work and don't like visible tattoos/piercings, but I've got a bar in my left nipple and also my belly button (the latter is unusual for a guy I believe.) I love both of them.

I'm considering my right nipple but not sure if many guys have both, maybe my tongue (heard good things about giving oral) and might go as far as a Prince Albert.

What do ladies think of pierced guys, sexually are they good and are there any pierced guys in here can give me some wisdom?


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I think some peircings on a guy can be HOT, but too many would turn me off. I would definitely be turned off by a Prince Albert. Ouch! But I'm sure their are some tatty, pierced chicks who would like lots of peircings....just depends on if you are attracted to that type of woman or not.


----------



## speakingforsomemen (Dec 12, 2011)

Hope u don't live in my town Horatio
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Body piercings and tattoos are a definite turn off for me. I don't like to see ANY.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Body piercings and tattoos are a definite turn off for me. I don't like to see ANY.


:iagree:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My hubby is all-natural... No tatts, no piercings. Not even ears!

I think he'd look hot with a tatt or maybe even just his ears pierced, but he says no way!

Me? Heh. I have 9 piercings and two tatts.


----------



## LongTallStewie (Dec 5, 2011)

The reason I asked the question in here and not a piercing forum is because if you ask a bunch of piercing fans what their opinion is, they'll tell you to go for it! A bit of objectivity is good so don't worry about saying you don't like it!



Laurae1967 said:


> But I'm sure their are some tatty, pierced chicks who would like lots of peircings....just depends on if you are attracted to that type of woman or not.


I've notice the word tatty used quite a lot, especially on a similar thread for women. The term is normally used negatively but some people seem to be into that kind of thing and like it! Lot's of facial pierceings don't do it for me, like I said mine are all hidden.



stritle said:


> i've never been able to respect a guy with a tongue ring.


It wouldn't be a ring, it would be a bar, and red coloured so practically invisible. The business I work in its rather unusual however I don't think piercings would block your career path, we use work ethic and ability instead.



YinPrincess said:


> My hubby is all-natural... No tatts, no piercings. Not even ears!


Funny enough I don't like pierced ears on a guy! Does your husband appreciate yours?


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I wouldn't dig a naval piercing on a man, but pierced nipples are hot. My fiance has no piercings and no ink. I on the other hand have 8 piercings and 2 tats, and getting at least 4-6 more tats. I don't think I'm getting anymore piercings.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

prince albert anyone?


----------



## LongTallStewie (Dec 5, 2011)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> I wouldn't dig a naval piercing on a man


I think it looks ok on me because I've got a flat tummy.:smthumbup: As soon as it starts to spread it's coming out!



chillymorn said:


> prince albert anyone?


Was one of my original questions! I'm not as against them as I once was. I've heard they aren't as sore as ears (but I've not have my ears done!) and improve things for both parties in bed... can anybody confirm?


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I personally am not much into piercings, but I love tattoos. I have a few (all hidden) and my husband has about 5. None of his are below his biceps because he doesn't want them to ever keep him from getting a job. Well, except for the ring tattoo he has because he can't wear a wedding ring at work. 

A nipple ring wouldn't bother me to much, but I really don't like a navel ring on a man. Its too girly in my opinion. I don't like tongue rings...they never seem hidden to me because everyone I've ever met with one is constantly playing with it. That grosses me out. A prince albert? No way! Total turn off.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I think he's indifferent. He's not a big fan of tatts mostly, but I don't think the piercings bother him... They're not extreme or in-your-face kind of things. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I know that my response is sexist and prejudiced, but it's honest.
Tattoos on a guy are okay within reason. Visible piercings on anyone other than ears are (IMO) unprofessional.
A belly button ring on a hot chick is hot. No noses, eyebrows, lips, tongues, though. And no tatts on a girl.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

DanF said:


> I know that my response is sexist and prejudiced, but it's honest.


Not at all. We're all entitled to our opinions, and you can't help what turns you on and what turns you off.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I don't really pass judgement one way or another - some look hot on the right person some look silly or just plain nasty - all depends. BUT - I can't fathom how many guys it would take to hold me down and get a needle through my tongue - OMG!! Who ever they are they better come for a fight. Gives me the ebiee jebbies just thinking about it. Doesn't it hurt like hell??? Same for nipples?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

To each his own. My man has no tats or piercings and neither do I. We both like it that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Word of warning...

DO NOT CLICK ON THE WIKIPIDEIA ARTICLE ON "PRINCE ALBERT" 

What has been seen cannot be unseen:redcard:


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> Word of warning...
> 
> DO NOT CLICK ON THE WIKIPIDEIA ARTICLE ON "PRINCE ALBERT"
> 
> What has been seen cannot be unseen:redcard:


OUCH, read that too late.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

To each is own. I personally can't stand a tongue ring. I have to make myself not stare at them and a lot of times the person talks funny. As far as a Prince Albert, why would you?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

LimboGirl said:


> To each is own. I personally can't stand a tongue ring. I have to make myself not stare at them and a lot of times the person talks funny. As far as a Prince Albert, why would you?


Not for the faint of heart thats for sure. i guess sex is supost to be better for the woman with it rubbing in there.

anyone have any personal experiance with it?


----------



## LongTallStewie (Dec 5, 2011)

stritle said:


> i'm in the oil-patch, so a little different than most office environments too.


Yeah me too, XOM FEP. My earlier post didn't really make sense but most of the time I'm in shirt and tie and meetings so don't want anything visible.



sigma1299 said:


> BUT - I can't fathom how many guys it would take to hold me down and get a needle through my tongue - OMG!! Who ever they are they better come for a fight. Gives me the ebiee jebbies just thinking about it. Doesn't it hurt like hell??? Same for nipples?


Funny enough, tongue is the one that scares me too. But I've heard that there aren't as many nerve endings in that part so it's ok. Still not sure but I think the OH would love it...

As for the nipple(s), the sorest part was when the guy applied the clamp to hold it. That felt weird but not sore, a guy holding me by the nipple! But didn't feel it going through and was fine after the clamp was taken off. And now it's healed, amazing! I want my other one done but not many guys got both.



sigma1299 said:


> Word of warning...
> 
> DO NOT CLICK ON THE WIKIPIDEIA ARTICLE ON "PRINCE ALBERT"
> 
> What has been seen cannot be unseen:redcard:


Indeed! It isn't be best advert for it! But there is a picture further down with the barbell version which looks better and I have it on good authority is rather pleasurable for the female hence I'm now considering it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

LongTallStewie said:


> Yeah me too, XOM FEP. My earlier post didn't really make sense but most of the time I'm in shirt and tie and meetings so don't want anything visible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard one little opps and you could lose some function.make sure they know what there doing.maybe get some references


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> Not for the faint of heart thats for sure. i guess sex is supost to be better for the woman with it rubbing in there.


Can it come out when it's in your V? I can't get the picture of trying to find it out of my head. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

LimboGirl said:


> Can it come out when it's in your V? I can't get the picture of trying to find it out of my head. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


good question.maybe thats whats so good about it. finding it after it falls out! kinda of a treasurer hunt ..........now wheres my metal detector


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> Word of warning...
> 
> DO NOT CLICK ON THE WIKIPIDEIA ARTICLE ON "PRINCE ALBERT"
> 
> What has been seen cannot be unseen:redcard:


OMG! That is just....WRONG!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongTallStewie (Dec 5, 2011)

stritle said:


> when i was still working in the field a guy came onto site and up to his crew that was setting up next to mine.
> he said to one of his crew mates "check this" showing off his tongue piercing.
> buddy he showed it to called him gay.
> his supervisor then stepped in and said "you know what they say about girls with tongue studs?!?......(everyone chuckles).........................they say exactly the same thing about guys with tongue studs................."
> and proceeded to undo his zipper.


I served an apprenticeship in the production areas before I moved inside... actually most field stories normally involve a guy getting their **** out at some stage! But you do highlight a legitimate concern of mine, whenever I see a tongue stud I think 'oral'. It may be an incorrect thought but I can't help it. And it would be one of the reasons I would get it, but the problem is my work for precisely the reasons you've stated...

chillymorn, you have to make sure the balls are tight before entering!:rofl:


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

OMG I just looked at it. It doesn't look appealing at all.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok I have a question. You don't have to have an erection while you get it pierced, do you?


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't some women do this also? What is that called?


----------



## LongTallStewie (Dec 5, 2011)

LimboGirl said:


> OMG I just looked at it. It doesn't look appealing at all.


Depends. That's your opinion and that's why I'm here rather than a piercing forum!



LimboGirl said:


> Ok I have a question. You don't have to have an erection while you get it pierced, do you?


No. And to be honest I don't think there is any chance of that if a guy walked towards me with a big needle! It's done while flaccid but the bar has to be sized to take into account the erect member.



LimboGirl said:


> Don't some women do this also? What is that called?


There are two types. Clit hood is the more common one which goes through the skin above the clit. The rarer one is a Princes Albertina which goes through the clit itself, but I don't know much about it.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

LongTallStewie said:


> But I've heard that there aren't as many nerve endings in that part so it's ok.


Ever bit your tongue???? OUCH!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LongTallStewie said:


> No. And to be honest I don't think there is any chance of that if a guy walked towards me with a big needle!


:lol:


Piercings on a guy - not my thing.

Tattoos - I do like men with tats, if they have a different/unique design and personal meaning. I like to hear about the meaning. My husband has a tattoo. 

My ears are pierced although I forget to wear earrings most of the time. I've considered a tattoo near my wrist. I know the concept of what I'd want but have fear of commitment to go through with it. Hypocritically, I don't often like tats on women.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

LongTallStewie said:


> Depends. That's your opinion and that's why I'm here rather than a piercing forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't imagine having either done. I'm not afraid of pain but why mess with something that works. I mean really. This would be the last thing I would ever pierce.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, I wish I would have read through the whole thread first. I looked up the "Prince Albert" on wikipedia before the warning post about midway through. ARGH! NO! Sorry, that is something that I wouldn't find in the least attractive at all. I would not want my H to mutilate himself like that for any amount of pleasure's sake.

I really think that the human body is a work of art in and of itself. I know that some people see it as a blank canvas. I see it as an already completed work of art that needs no further embellishment. My mind, however, is a blank canvas and has some room for improvement. 

Therefore, I prefer au naturel - no embellishments, adornments, or detractants of any kind are necessary - just your own naked glory.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I tried to warn y'all....


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes you did, Sigma. Why is it that when someone warns me not to look at something, it's almost impossible for me to resist looking?

As for the tongue piercing, to each his own. However, since the op thinks that someone coming at him with a needle is unappealing, I'd advise against it. Dental work to restore a fractured tooth caused by a tongue stud usually requires a needle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I LOVE tats on men.

Piercings? No. Especially ears. no no.

I have lots of piercings though  I love the feeling. My nose was my favorite.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

First, an observation -- It _seems_ to be true to me that piercings and tattoos are more of a girl thing. What I mean by that is that a lot more women than men seem to find them attractive. In nearly every discussion I have heard or read about this topic, there are women who say they find tattoos and (sometimes) piercings are attractive on the opposite sex. It's pretty rare that a woman will say she finds it unattractive, but in every discussion there are some men who say they do not find tattoos and body piercings attractive on women.


Next, here is my opinion. Remember that it's only my opinion, and I don't mean to be offensive. To me, piercings on a man make him look like he is gay. That's just how it looks to me, although of course there's nothing wrong with being homosexual.

Regarding tattoos...Well, again this is just my opinion, and I don't want to offend anyone. When I see a man with tattoos I usually feel 'above' him on the status chain. I know that a lot of guys get tattoos to make themselves seem more tough/hardened, but it makes the opposite impression on me. When I see a guy who is really badly dressed or is wearing a shirt with stains on it, I arrogantly think to myself 'What a slob, this guy is a loser.' It's a similar impression with tattoos.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You haven't seen my husband  He's tatted and wears a suit and tie to work


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

You know why chicks get tongue rings? Its to suck better ****.


You know why guys get tongue rings? Its to suck better ****.

I kid, I kid. But seriously, dont get a tongue ring. Your going to run into many a$$holes like me, who stereotype guys with tongue rings.


----------



## LongTallStewie (Dec 5, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> You know why guys get tongue rings? Its to suck better ****.





FrenchFry said:


> Oh *sigh* My husband had a tongue ring when we first met and he had a vibrating tongue ring to switch in...man I knew I married him for a good reason. ;-)


:smthumbup:



stritle said:


> i think too, that age would have some affect on acceptance.
> how old are you


Old enough to know better. (35, mech eng) No it's not a mid-life crisis, I'm planning something way better for that!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

LongTallStewie said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to know better. (35, mech eng) No it's not a mid-life crisis, I'm planning something way better for that!


well after you get it done you can post a link to some pics.
maybe even video it and post it on youtube.:rofl:

I'd like to see the video of just your expression as they poke a new hole in mr johnson.


----------

